# How long for your first surge?



## Candy Land (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey, 

I've been driving uber for a few weeks now and I have yet to get a surge (in the Washington, DC area). I usually drive in the evenings between 6-11pm. I see the surge on the map and go to it, but somehow I get pinged to other pickups that are not surge. How long did it take for you to get your first surge pick up? Also how would I know if I was pinged for a surge pick up (is it some kind of alert or notification)?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Search the forum... Tons of surge tips.
Whatever you do...don't chase them.

And watch out for pax dropping their pin in a non-surge location and then texting you their real address(which is in the middle of a surge location). Cancel and move on


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

Check the info button after accepting, it will tell you if there is a surge amount under their name and number. Most of the times I just happen to drop off and be in a surge location. Most of my surgers in NJ come after 11pm on Saturday night.


----------



## lilylake (Jul 4, 2015)

Yesterday the spot I was sitting in was suddenly in a surge area...and I never got a single ping, darn it. That was my first surge--I've seen others on the map but haven't wanted to chase after them and they disappeared pretty quick anyway. Oh well, just started driving this week so I have something to look forward to.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Markets don't all surge the same. Some markets have consistent surge, while others will rarely surge at all. It all depends on the number of drivers out and the demand. Most markets regardless of market saturation will surge for large events. Don't chase surge, only head to surge if it is a big consistent event that you know will keep the surge up for awhile.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Lol 


Candy Land said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've been driving uber for a few weeks now and I have yet to get a surge (in the Washington, DC area). I usually drive in the evenings between 6-11pm. I see the surge on the map and go to it, but somehow I get pinged to other pickups that are not surge. How long did it take for you to get your first surge pick up? Also how would I know if I was pinged for a surge pick up (is it some kind of alert or notification)?


he 
Lol the reason u get pings far away is cuz the close people all cancel on that rider. And are waiting to get a surge call


----------

